# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  MRT Dongle Ver 2.03 New Update Has Released &#60;2017-10-14&#62;

## mohamed73

```
qualcomm tools add erase frp block function
 
mtk tools add zte 6735 6753 6737 cpu support<some zte set need hold vol down for boot>
tip: in face mtk 6735 6753 6737 is too much in the market,so this still is testing!!!
 
vivo qc support new modle x9s and x20 x20a x9s plus 
 
vivo qc support android 7.0 old mobile format<Like x7 x7 plus y51 xplay5...>
 
oppo qc inside add the smartisan u2 pro support
 
some more news add...please check in the software!!!!
 
fix some bugs
 
anothers news!!!!download link #1 and download link #2 add aft 5.02 for mrt user!!!
aft tools is vivo factory tool,support imei repair,mtk flasher,qualcomm flasher & fastboot flasher!!!
```

 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

